# My Albino Pac-Man Frog



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sterbai and Borelli..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry for the blurry pictures..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nice to see some people with pacman frogs looks good how big is his tank hes in.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Sorry for the blurry pictures..


 I also have An Albino, They are awesome. You feeding him goldfish? They love that sh*t


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my albino just died

and those are some small ass red ear sliders
were do you get all your turtles from?????????


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


>


 I like your red eared sliders...their nice bright green colors are going to get darker as they get older and bigger..How big are they? People on this website are always sayibg that they have to be less then 3" or something, but almost all of my lfs sell them nickel sized..they also sell them at two inches, five inches, and around 8"..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice baby turtles..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> my albino just died
> 
> and those are some small ass red ear sliders
> were do you get all your turtles from?????????


 I get my Turtles from the LFS's (except for the FRT and Snappers). I just happen to walk in on "New Shipment" days.









I'm feeding my Pac-Man crickets, but he did eat his first Feeder yesterday though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont see a basking area for those red ear sliders


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

can ne1 send me care info on them via pm?
they look sweet


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i dont see a basking area for those red ear sliders


 Don't worry Death, they have one and they use it quite often.


----------

